# 2015 Pulsar - Nissan Connect System Freeze/Crash Problem



## Louisdunmore (Jan 15, 2019)

I've had my Nissan Pulsar for nearly 10 months now and about 4 months ago this problem started occuring.
Every now and again the system would stop playing audio and cut out for about 20-30 seconds and then would come back in after that. This happened rarely but was a bit annoying.

Now the problem is happening every time I'm in the car.
The problem is with the Nissan Connect System; no matter what audio is playing (CD, radio, bluetooth, auxiliary, map navigation directions and even during a phone call) the system will freeze and cut out any audio playing at that moment for about 20-30 seconds and then will come back in afterwards. It will do this randomly while I am driving or not - most commonly it will do this every 1-3 minutes. Once the system has done this about 5 or 6 times it will then completely shut down and re-boot.

This problem as I'm sure you can understand is not only annoying but dangerous and inconvinent. For example, when I'm driving and following my sat nav on the Connect system, the direction voice will get cut out and I will not know which way I need to turn or when to do so, especially if the system re-boots, I wouldn't be able to see the map at all and then I would need to enter in the destination again as it resets the navigation when it reboots.
In addition, this happens when I'm on the phone through the hands free system and the audio cuts out, causing immense frustration while waiting for the system to come back online as I'm driving and cannot just pick my phone up and talk.
As well as all of these major problems, while I'm listening to music - whether it be bluetooth, CD or the radio - it is incredibly annoying while I'm driving as I cannot deal with it when I'm at the wheel.

I have tried everything that I can think of to fix this over the past month or so:
It seems to me that the Connect System is running out of RAM and chrashing because of this, so I tried factory resetting the whole system as to clear all the data however, this did nothing.
I've tried turning off Bluetooth, disconnecting my phone and deleting the contact link to my phone so there is still no data stored on the system. That didn't work.
I've taken out the SD card in the hope that maybe the maps were causing the crashes. But that was unaffective.
I've also ejected the CD from the system but that still didn't do anything.
Even auxiliary does the same thing.
I tried playing no audio through the system whatsoever and eventually the system still crashed and re-booted.

I've factory reset the whole system so many times attempting to fix this problem in any way possible but nothing works.


I included a video, showing the problem - I trimmed it down slightly but the system cut out about 3 times before the start of the video.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TShtKDRUwxNCoErh8

At 2:56 the system crashes once again and then re-boots showing the Nissan logo as it boots back up again. After this it then plays a completely different track (number 11) and starts to cut out again.
This is how it looks while I'm driving (or not), when I'm on the phone, following navigation or just listening to music.

Any suggestions?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the problem occur when the engine is not running? If it's OK with the engine shut off, then the ground points or harness connectors may be loose. Also check the harness connector pins and ground point connections for any oxidation. Check the battery charging system for proper operation. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!

If your problem occurs under all conditions, engine running or shut off, then the unit itself may be defective.


----------



## Louisdunmore (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Rogoman!
Unfortunately the problem occurs no matter what, whether the engine is on or off. So it makes no difference whether the car is running or not. But Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It would still be worthwhile to go through the exercise of checking the various items I mentioned in my previous post. The process of elimination is the diagnostic way.


----------



## lincolnshirenote (Mar 28, 2021)

I have this exact same problem on my 15 note tekna 1.5. Had it for about a year and it sometimes reset although rarely but recently it suddenly starts just fully cutting out all sound and satnav constantly. So far all i've seen is that the unit is commonly faulty. I hope its not as my car has the surround camera set up and its a pain to work out an aftermarket replacement solution.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Couple suggestions: 
1) You mentioned deleting the one of the links (I can't tell from your post whether that was the car or the phone) but you should actually delete _both_ before re-pairing, delete the car from the phone _and_ the phone from the car. That forces a complete re-initialization of handshaking. That's especially important with Apple products, because Apple is infamous for "moving the furniture" in their IOS's without telling anybody.
2) Check with the dealer whether there are any bulletins for firmware updates. I can't check for you on a foreign model, but that looks like a Bosch AV Unit and the Bosches are notorious for initially having buggy firmware that Bosch later unscrews with updates. The gen5 Altimas here in the 'States went through 4 firmware revs before Bosch finally killed all the bugs. That's an extreme example, but there's a good chance better firmware exists for your unit.


----------

